# Who has had to use their protection dog for real life situations?



## Chad Brezina (Aug 10, 2010)

I would like to know how many people have actually had to use their protection dogs in a real situation where a threat was present and tell the story...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry not me, my dogs have alerted me to 2 burglars that gained entry to my garage (where the dogs couldn't get into) but rather than sending the dogs after them, I took care of it with Mr. Colt 1911.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

You can look up a old thread of mine title "My Male Dutchies' First Bite On A Bad Guy". There was no personal threat. He just nailed a thief.

It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Will be interesting to see if you get many people to actually admit to this one. [-(


----------



## Chad Brezina (Aug 10, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> You can look up a old thread of mine title "My Male Dutchies' First Bite On A Bad Guy". There was no personal threat. He just nailed a thief.
> 
> It was a lot of fun.


 
Man thats a cool story.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

About a 150 times ( several dogs over my period as a police K9 here in Holland.)

Dick


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Sorry not me, my dogs have alerted me to 2 burglars that gained entry to my garage (where the dogs couldn't get into) but rather than sending the dogs after them, I took care of it with Mr. Colt 1911.


Did you killem


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I was working security in a truck yard one night. One of the driver's had a bee up his butt over something the company had done and came storming into the guard trailer. He grabbed the phone, made a call, shouted at the person on the the other end and then pitched the phone across the desk. My security company supplied personal protection dog scooted under the desk and hid there the entire time. 

PP dog Fail


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

I think of the many the dog acted of a deterrent and bad guys kept going to easier targets,and once years ago in wpb fla burgulars accidently let dogs out of garrage while they where trying to rob vehicle, all i heard was screaming and found bloody clothes by empty car door when i recalled the dogs.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I've used mine many times. The bad guys see her and then they decide not to be stupid. That's the best use of a PPD.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> I've used mine many times. The bad guys see her and then they decide not to be stupid. That's the best use of a PPD.


This happens to be a lot. Strange man walks up to car, gets a face full of teeth through the window, strange man decides to wander elsewhere. I also always put my dog in my car when I am running into the gas station so nobody steals the car. You steal the car = you get your arm stolen


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

i am with some others, i just like the deterrent factor for the wife, running jogging or riding in the car
I honestly can not think of any situation where i would sent my dog?
unless i worked as a PSD handler


the PSD as a deterrent to fleeing is a great use, emptying a car of felony suspects, get the dog out


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

I had a incident with some road rage at a gas station. While I was waiting for traffic to clear the road to exit, a guy behind me became very impatant. He pulls up beside me and starts yelling sh^t, I politely flipped him the finger. He junps from his car and starts toward me. I just looked at my dog and said "Bad Guy", he alerted and began to bark at this guy like his life depended on it. Bad guy retreated back to his car and waited for me to exit.


----------



## Rox Brummer (Jul 7, 2009)

Having my Malinois in the car gets me through roadblocks without having to stop. They see her next to me and just wave me on. She is a great deterrent for smash and grab too.


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

My GSD is a great way to keep panhandlers away from the car when I have the kids with me. I just give the alert command and the panhandler decides to try a different car.

Terry


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Did you killem


Haha no, I surprised them and they ran. I recognized one and went and told his parents that next time he'd be making a trip to the morgue if I caught him in my house.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Yes I have, we used to run a civil engineering company from our property and I ran two gsds. One dog had a couple of bites, the younger, a couple of nips only. Being out the way, and the bites taking place out of hours and me being female on my own, I didn't expect comeback...neither did I receive it.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Sending your PPD for someone is a very bad idea. Never do this , never, never. A PPD is to protect you and or your loved ones. If he is away from you he is no good. Also if you send your dog on someone that is fleeing you could be in big trouble. If he has to bite someone that is on you then he must do it. This gives you time to leave or get a weapon to use. Your PPD may not make it but he is a hero and has done his job. Sucks don't it.


----------



## Chad Brezina (Aug 10, 2010)

good stories, I know if I was a bad guy and I saw a PPD I would do anything not to deal with it. They are a very good deterent lol. I think I would mainly want one for when I go jogging, bike riding, or going to play basketball a a park. The PPD will make the thief or whoever think twice before trying to jump me or steal something from me.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Sending your PPD for someone is a very bad idea. Never do this , never, never. A PPD is to protect you and or your loved ones. If he is away from you he is no good. Also if you send your dog on someone that is fleeing you could be in big trouble. If he has to bite someone that is on you then he must do it. This gives you time to leave or get a weapon to use. Your PPD may not make it but he is a hero and has done his job. Sucks don't it.



Most thought out answer here! 

My dog's aren't trained for PPD. I trained for sport only.
If they alert me to trouble they have done their job.


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

My dogs have saved my life on many occasions. I am their protecters and they are mine.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a true story that recently happened. It happened on my neighbors dairy farm just about 2 weeks ago. I was walking through the back barns and saw this really big scary feral tom cat, he hissed at me and showed me his teeth, I felt threatened and feared for my life so I released my Jagd terrier to save me................she did!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> About a 150 times ( several dogs over my period as a police K9 here in Holland.)
> 
> Dick


That sounds painful. What is the worst damage they did?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I have a true story that recently happened. It happened on my neighbors dairy farm just about 2 weeks ago. I was walking through the back barns and saw this really big scary feral tom cat, he hissed at me and showed me his teeth, I felt threatened and feared for my life so I released my Jagd terrier to save me................she did!


You did the right thing!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> That sounds painful. What is the worst damage they did?


Micro-surgery, working disability's after recovering from the bite several times. Depending very much how much "fight" the suspect gave. The more fight, the more damage.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Micro-surgery, working disability's after recovering from the bite several times. Depending very much how much "fight" the suspect gave. The more fight, the more damage.


Oh my  
=; means stop.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

My dogs have come in handy a few times, one time I had my GSD Thor riding in the back seat of my Quad cab truck, stopped at a red light, I had all the windows down, it was a nice day...while stopped I notice this dirt bag creeping up along side of the truck, ( I guess his plan was to open the door when he got up to it and maybe car jack?) as he moved up the side of the truck, I just sat pretending not to notice, and didn't say a word to the dog, just as he went to grab the handle of the drivers door, Thor greeted him with his big head and mouth full of shiny teeth...the guy ran across the road, almost getting hit by traffic ,yelling something like...OH %#@! DOG... that was a fun one!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

another, we lived in a rural area of Florida and in the winter kept the dogs in the garage...we had 8 at the time, in the early morning I heard some of the dogs barking and got up wondering why I heard them outside, woke to find the garage door open,our truck doors open with stuff on the ground, and no dogs....called the dogs, they came from different directions, then found a jacket, a t-shirt a hat...someone was stripping as the ran off the property, in the morning my neighbor came over- he has a shirt also...and said his truck tires were off, but still in the yard, and that he thought he heard the dogs during the night....apparrently the dogs did the job that night too...guessing someone got or almost got bit- called the Sheriff, they said they wish they had it on video, so they could see the expression on the thugs face when they opened the garage door using the clicker in the car, and 8 DOGS came out to greet them...:lol:


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

not to take over the thread with my stories, but these really did happen..
a girl that was training her rottweiler in the same group as us, decided to take her dog for a walk in John Prince Park- while walking with her dog on leash, 3 guys, she described as looking like gang members approached her and told her they really liked her dog, and for a rottweiler( not my breed of choice) he was beautiful, big big head, worked great...anyway she said thanks, and they told her she didn't understand, they liked her dog and were going to TAKE her dog, she warned them to leave her alone, then one bully tried to take the leash, that was all it took...he got an arm full of rottweiler, his tough buddies bailed, she was safe..and she got her dog back when she called the Sheriff they liked the outcome of that story too!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Sending your PPD for someone is a very bad idea. Never do this , never, never. A PPD is to protect you and or your loved ones. If he is away from you he is no good. Also if you send your dog on someone that is fleeing you could be in big trouble. If he has to bite someone that is on you then he must do it. This gives you time to leave or get a weapon to use. Your PPD may not make it but he is a hero and has done his job. Sucks don't it.


Jerry brings up a very valid point " Also if you send your dog on someone that is fleeing you could be in big trouble." 

Folks at this point you telling a Judge or DA that you felt like your life was in immediate danger has gone out the door. You sending a PPD dog on a fleeing person will most likely have you hanging beside the perp even in some of the more turn your head and look the other way places in the USA. Better to let them go then take a chance of loosing possesions or even your dog.

Good point to make aware to people Jerry, especially the ones that had questions on it:-D


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

I assume the fact that I haven't been raped, murdered or kidnapped on a nightime run proof of the dog's efficacy.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Eyrnn,

That is only "proof" nothing has happened yet.

Reminds me of the guy that jumped off the 20 story building and was heard saying as he fell past the 10th floor window, "So far, so good!"


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

Mo Earle said:


> not to take over the thread with my stories, but these really did happen..
> a girl that was training her rottweiler in the same group as us, decided to take her dog for a walk in John Prince Park- while walking with her dog on leash, 3 guys, she described as looking like gang members approached her and told her they really liked her dog, and for a rottweiler( not my breed of choice) he was beautiful, big big head, worked great...anyway she said thanks, and they told her she didn't understand, they liked her dog and were going to TAKE her dog, she warned them to leave her alone, then one bully tried to take the leash, that was all it took...he got an arm full of rottweiler, his tough buddies bailed, she was safe..and she got her dog back when she called the Sheriff they liked the outcome of that story too!


Liked this one!!


----------



## Chad Brezina (Aug 10, 2010)

Great posts, keep them coming


----------



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

Tim Lynam said:


> Eyrnn,
> 
> That is only "proof" nothing has happened yet.
> 
> Reminds me of the guy that jumped off the 20 story building and was heard saying as he fell past the 10th floor window, "So far, so good!"


 
I am perfectly happy working the visual deterrance. People are so sue happy that regardless of if someone was actively trying to rape me and got bit, I would probably still get sued.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

That's why I carry my .32...it's a little gun, fits in the pocket easily, and I have a CHL. I just need the dog to fight long enough for me to make sure he doesn't get back up. I think every woman should have one. There was a woman right around the corner from my house who was beaten almost to death in a Whole Foods parking lot over her diamond ring. He kept slamming her head into the curb trying to kill her. Would have been hilarious if she surprised him with a few bullets to the face.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Holy crap, Georgia, that's terrible!  I'm glad she wasn't killed. Did anyone step in or was she just left for dead?

I have 5 years of martial arts experience, but just like in training dogs, the longer you train, you start to realize what you don't know and it's almost worse that way. I'm more than happy with the dogs as a deterrent. I lived in a pretty rough neighborhood for two years before I got married during grad school. Like there were convicted murderers who lived down my street kinda thing. Fortunately no one really bothered me as I walked my dogs around pretty frequently. Was sad how many children in the area were terrified of dogs in the area because a lot of thugs were using them as weapons. I tried to show as many of them as I could how to greet dogs properly with my dogs though.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Holy crap, Georgia, that's terrible!  I'm glad she wasn't killed. Did anyone step in or was she just left for dead?
> 
> ... I believe she was able to call the police, the guy has never been caught and it was a surprise attack and she could not identify him


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

I use my dogs every so often when it comes to door to door salespeople and jehova's witnesses...its a rather good deterant to the door to door salespeople  ...i just have the dog sit next to me and the constant show of teeth and chestgrowling does a very satisfactory job indeed :lol: ...jehovaswitnesses tho ? i think i could have a whole bunch of dogs sitting there..theres no detering them  maybe i should have ashley send me one of her skunks ? :lol:


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Not really using it for "real" but funny story that happened last year. I remembered it only cause somebody mentioned jehova witnesses and the other assorted door sales people.

Middle of the summer. 8 in the evening, the bell rings. Dog is outside in the backyard.

Older pushy guy rings the bell. I open the dor and stand there waiting...

Sir, I have a problem!

Oh, do you? ( I am already annoyed a bit with my bullshit radar beeping in my head).

Yes. I simply HAVE TO sell you this alarm system. You live in a nice house, I see 2 cars parked, wouldn't you just HATE IT if something would happen that you don't want to happen. I work for SHEPHERD Security and we are offering this month only a sale on our..b lah, blah, blah...

I am renting the house, I don't own it, no thanks.

Oh, that's okay, because it's transferable yada yada (he does his best "overcoming the objections" crap they learned over stale donuts and coffee sales pitch seminar).

Why don't you come in.

Why, thank you... Man, it feels good with AC running doesn't it?

I don't say anything, just left him standing in the hallway.

I go to the back, grab the dog and hold him by the collar.

See, I don't need Shepherd security, I already have one of the, best in the world - German Shepherd Security.

The dog sized him up for a milisecond and gave a deep, chesty, get the eff out of here ONE bark.

The guy hightailed it out of there cussing under his breath.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL, I had a similar deal this spring. My next door neighbor's house got broken into (her grandson apparently got drunk at a bar and some guys followed him home afterwards from the bar to make trouble). Must have gotten onto the blotter, so we had at least 2-3 security company salesmen show up in the next two weeks trying to sell us stuff. The two Malinois and the Rottweiler accompanied me to the front door, with the Mals in particular putting up a show. I explained to them I have a pretty good alert system already after pointing out the dogs. Two of the three salesmen acknowledged that and left, but one, in his creativity, did try to work the "what if there's a fire and your dogs are inside?" angle. Good point, I guess, but I still didn't buy one. ;-) Security signs did pop up all over the neighborhood after that though...still need to buy the "Guns don't kill people, I kill people. Obey the Malinois!" sign I saw somewhere on the internet... :-D


----------



## Kirstyn Kerbo (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a story I could add, but my dog has no training (that I know of, I have had him since he was 2) in PP (so I hope this counts :razz. 
When I was about 16 I was coming home from a walk and wanted to take a shortcut home (it was a shortcut I had taken many times). It was at night, and there were no streetlights or anything. My dog was walking behind me. I noticed something (ended up being white pants) and slowed down. The white pants were crouched down, and they suddenly got up. It was a guy, and he was walking straight toward me. I saw his face, and it was scary as hell...he wasn't coming up to say Hi. :-o
I had stopped in my tracks and my dog was just standing behind me. Right when he hit within 20 feet or so, my dog calmly walks in front of me...stops...then lets out the nastiest growl I have ever heard in my life. 
Immediately the guy swerves to avoid us, and starts running away from us. I kept on walking, and Rudy never took his eyes and ears off of the direction that guy went. 

Now that I have two GSDs, nobody comes within 15 feet of me unless they know me. I would rather have somebody pass me up and think twice...instead of starting a ruckus and creating a bunch of paperwork. Or worse.


----------

